# I am excited



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have my first feather dusters little red ones.I think I have some Aptasia too though they are very small right now. Does lemon juice really kill them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Nothing kills them. remove LR and born them with the plumbing torch. If you will not take care of it now. It will capture whole tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok they are very small I quess I can use the bbq lighter dam means I have to take my scape apart again. Should I wait to see if more come out I do not want to keep taking my scape apart


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Ok they are very small I quess I can use the bbq lighter dam means I have to take my scape apart again. Should I wait to see if more come out I do not want to keep taking my scape apart


it will be more for sure.

That's why I never attached LRs each to other

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

i second the burning technique. kills a small portion of the live rock, which will regrow quickly enough. but Aiptasia spread quick. I had one, figured i'd get to in in a few days when i did my water change. by then i had 3 or 4. so if i see them pop up now, I break out a mini butane torch and presto, gone!

The white/orange circle it leaves sucks, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I quess there is not much point then on rescaping the tank till I am sure I got them all there is even one on the sand bed


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

If they are small, lemon juice through a syringe has always worked great for me.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

ive tried every method, lemon juice, joe's juice, aiptasia x, peppermint shrimp, kalk, concentrated salt water and honestly, they come back with greater numbers. If I were u, just take the live rock out, and bake the sh!t out of it. put it on a bbq and just roast it. or better yet put it in a bucket of bleach, dry, and then bbq the crap outta it.

Take ur sandbed out and bbq that too. Its the only way my friend. Do it while your tank is still young.

Edit: I just read sig's reply after I posted this.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

fill a syringe and needle with boiling water, stab and inject. use needle to scrape off aptaisia


----------

